# Applying for Spouse Visa when in receipt of Carer's Allowance



## Sunny9 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am exempt from the financial requirement as I am currently in receipt of carer's allowance. I am aware that I need to provide proof of adequate maintenance. I would appreciate advice as to how much I would need to have left over each week (after paying rent & council tax). I have read on a previous post, that based on a couple, the minimum requirement would be £112.55 per week, but would this amount be higher as I have a 9 year old daughter?


----------



## karen007 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the amount would increase a bit as you have a daughter.But the increase would be a minimal one though me think.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The official page states 300 USD or equivalent per person per month.


----------

